
Show HN: Math Mystery - Yet Another Brain Game for Android - harsh2327
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RightShiftGames.MathMystery1
======
Alturist
Decent game... I wonder why you haven't received much downloads.

~~~
harsh2327
Thanks for your encouraging words. Probably because we didn't do any paid
marketing.

